# Where do you get your pork fat?



## rexlan (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been to most of the local stores and asked for fat trim.  Publix want ... hang on .... $2.29/lb for it! I can buy butts for $1.75.

Wynn Dixe said NO and of course WalMart sells boxed meat (yuk).

I asked the manager at Publix if they could order a box of beef or pork fat .... NO.

I'm stumped


----------



## piaconis (Jul 3, 2012)

In my area, there's a local organic farm that lets me buy the back fat that I use for lard.


----------



## couger78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Befriend a local butcher.

Since most supermarket-related butchery depts trim the pork, most of the fat is not saved or put on display for sale. I've requested they save me a batch the next time they're trimming. They'll save me 6-8 pounds of fatty pork trimmings; and it's free. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now, pork BACKFAT—getting that is more of a challenge.

Kevin


----------



## driedstick (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you have a local butcher shop where local people can take they own deer or elk and have them butchered, if so they may have some there from the clients cattle or hogs they bring in,  look in yellow pages under meat processing or like meat retail. Hope this helps ya. good luck.


----------



## rexlan (Jul 3, 2012)

Good idea ... will look for some near processors who do game meat.  I kind of think they are up in Sarasota ... 1.5 hour drive.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yup, Ask a local processor  to save you some back fat. The one I work with always gives me double or triple of what I ask for and it's free. I cut it in grinder sized strips and freeze it in 1lb bags for easy measuring later.  

Barry.


----------

